

King has finally done it: they've released a complete ripoff of Bejeweled - nnnnni
https://itunes.apple.com/US/app/id636511657?mt=8

======
Drakim
That's pretty crazy when you consider how hot they were on protecting their
"intellectual property".

It's sad to see that the law is being used not for ethical reasons, but as
just another way of doing business against your rivals. You can out-compete
them on quality or prize, or use laws to shut them out of the market.

------
nnnnni
Candy Crush Saga wasn't enough of a clone, apparently. They had the
revolutionary idea to use "gems" this time!

I really hope that they finally face legal karma as a result of releasing this
one.

~~~
CJefferson
Yes, I hope that the creator of Shariki gets around to suing both pop-cap and
King.

(Sarcasm filter off - pop-cap copied an earlier game almost exactly)

~~~
nnnnni
You do have a good point there about clones... but is pop-cap sue-happy like
King?

~~~
Adjudicator52
They're owned by EA games now. So you never know...

------
jgeorge
I will never understand what's with all the "Saga" either.

~~~
glenra
> _I will never understand what 's with all the "Saga" either._

Candy Crush Saga is quite well named. Bejeweled is really just a single puzzle
game but Candy Crush Saga is composed of _hundreds_ of distinct puzzle games.
These games are laid out along a winding path that takes you through themed
regions. When you enter a new region the next game you encounter often
introduces a new play mechanism, then most of the games in that region utilize
the new feature in different ways combining with features seen in earlier
regions.

So while you are playing a series of candy crushing puzzle games, you are also
progressing in a long and arduous journey - a "saga", if you will - in which
you constantly encounter new challenges and gradually get to see new pieces of
the map/landscape.

(I'm currently on level 617 of the main screen, which means my own saga has
most recently taken me into a region called "Cereal Sea". The most recently-
added new play mechanisms were (1) a frog that _eats_ appropriately-colored
matching candy (and can then be forced to explode and/or relocate), (2)
conveyer belts that carry candy around parts of the playing field.)

------
felixgallo
This looks a little different than Bejeweled. There are several new mechanics
and play systems. They both use similar-looking gem graphics, but that's not
particularly egregious.

------
Grue3
This was pretty amusing:

Fix the App Title - On my device it shows 'Diamond D...'

